# Tx Photographer seeks F for nude FCKN



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi I'm Fade. I'm a photographer in Houston, Texas. I like taking pictures of nude women. If any of you girls here are interested call me (281-nak-head) Please remember to forget any clothing, it's not needed. After the session your photo will be seen by many of the top people in the business (ie. cheapsluts.com, donkeygirl.com, and pussydrip.com)
You can also email me at sucker@yeahright.com

Thanks


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 13, 2002)

lol, you better hope Albob doesn't see this, he'll be wanting you to take his picture to.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey I tried this once and this is what showed up at my studio... 

First was this "model" and her agent.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 13, 2002)

And then these two girls who swore they weren't gay... yeah right.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

That was scary PB!!!


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

WTF with that second pic...barf


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Hey I tried this once and this is what showed up at my studio...
> 
> First was this "model" and her agent.


Which ws the model and which one was the agent???
 

Fade,any takers yet?


----------



## david (Sep 14, 2002)

Fade, 

This is very funny!    Pussdrip.com ??  Even funnier!

Those pics, PB.......... What in the HELL are those ??


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 14, 2002)

Damn, those were some scary pics PB


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 14, 2002)

o o o nasty baby.. just nasty.. 

lol

erilay'a


----------



## Dero (Sep 14, 2002)

In a way it's worst then Scotty's avatar pic...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 15, 2002)

Yah, but at least we know STB's avitar is from a movie, those 2 are for real!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Yah, but at least we know STB's avitar is from a movie, those 2 are for real!



  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Hi I'm Fade. I'm a photographer in Houston, Texas. I like taking pictures of nude women. If any of you girls here are interested call me (281-nak-head) Please remember to forget any clothing, it's not needed. After the session your photo will be seen by many of the top people in the business (ie. cheapsluts.com, donkeygirl.com, and pussydrip.com)
> You can also email me at sucker@yeahright.com
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DFINEST (Jul 31, 2003)

PB....
Those photos are   

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------

